
Question About Intellectual Property - minju
I am a college student and just started my first venture project. What are some ways that I can get patent and trade mark my intellectual properties? 
Also, when would it not be necessary to have my app or service trademarked? - Because things like  facebook or youtube can be easily duplicated
======
the_hoser
You should contact a lawyer to answer these kinds of questions.

